# Smallest Ant Plants



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

What are the smallest ant plants that you have worked with? Please feel free to post photos. 

I'm hoping to find one that will grow well with limited space. My new vivarium is 20 gallons and less than 1 foot in height.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dischidia vidalii (pectinoides) has small leaves but the plant itself can get large overall. The ant domatia get about golf ball sized or a little larger.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Frogtofall said:


> Dischidia vidalii (pectinoides) has small leaves but the plant itself can get large overall. The ant domatia get about golf ball sized or a little larger.


I have seen this species before but have not been able to find the size of the mature plant. Would it be easy to contain through trimming? Also, are there any special conditions that it requires when mounted in a vivarium?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The only issue would be the latex it exudes when cut. If there are no animals then I wouldn't worry about it. Being a vine, it doesn't really have a max size, it'll keep growing if the conditions are right.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I would reccomend Tillandsia bulbosa 'Mini Brazil'. It is full grown at a mere 3 inches or so in height, the pseudobulb being no larger than an acorn. bulbosa apparently does pretty well in moist vivarium conditions providing it gets air flow, other clones get 5 inches tall or so. I am pleasantly surprised that it seems so far to be doing well on my airplant hat where it is exposed to heat, driving wind, and highly variable light levels. Surprisingly seems tougher than pruinosa to this.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you for the responses! I appreciate it.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

While not ant-house species, Anthurium gracile and at least a few Codonanthe species are carton nest specialists.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> While not ant-house species, Anthurium gracile and at least a few Codonanthe species are carton nest specialists.


_Anthurium gracile_ gets pretty big though, mine is about 28" across. Way too big for any of my tanks


----------



## Drteeth (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a small Myrmecodia sp. I got from Andy's Orchids for $10. It's in a 2" pot in my 5 gallon viv and so far has done well and has a distinct caudex stem. Bigger plants of these make lots of red berry fruits if I'm not mistaken. 

Dischidia pectinoides used to be available even at garden centers but I haven't seen it available even online lately. Does anyone know of a good source?


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

Solanopteris bruneii is a bizarre ant plant; it's a vining fern with dimorphic rhizomes.


----------

